# Longines VHP vs. the field



## PJR

I have an HAQ itch that needs to be scratched but don't know that much about them. 

The Longines L37164966 (41mm, blue dial) has definitely caught my attention but I am wondering what else is out there. 

Is there anything in the same approximate price range and size that is comparable that I should consider? My preference is an HAQ without radio, GPS, smartwatch, etc.


----------



## tomchicago

Longines VHP is an outstanding bargain. I really don't think you can do better for the price. I wish they made a less sporty looking version. The water resistance rating is too low for me to consider it for a sport watch, yet too sporty looking for a dressier watch. The movement is outstanding, however, as is the finish. Second hand tick mark alignment is spot on, the perpetual calendar is sweet, and the shock protection is outstanding.


----------



## gangrel

The other downside is it's not solar, and I dislike cracking a case for a battery change.

There's Certina, which is a step down in most respects (but also cheaper) and Seiko (Dolce and some Grand Seiko). No solar there. Solar HAQ is Citizen; the Exceed line is only a couple models, all of which are JDM only, but can be found here and there. And the Chronomaster/The Citizen line is their Grand Seiko equivalent. The Certinas are mostly casual to sporty; the Citizen and Seiko are dress watches.


----------



## wbird

To clarify a little. If you want 5 spy at 750$, which is what that Longines is going for than there is nothing else in that price range. The Exceed line has literally two models at about 700$, their slightly smaller at 38.5mm and 10spy. As far as I know you are going to have a hard time finding any Grand Seiko or other HAQ Citizen below 1000$ even used. Seiko Dolce, not a clue what's out there or what they cost.

Certina like gangrel said has a bunch of offerings from 3 hand dress, to diver, to chronographs in the price range with the precidrive movement. The movement is specd at 10 spy but they tend to run a little ouside that. A bunch of other watch brands out there with that movement, for example you can search for a pretty common movement like the f0X.411 or 412 where X is equal to 4,5,6, or 7.

Of course there are the Bulova's with the UHF movements they tend to run about the same as the Certina's but nowhere near as accurate as the Longines.

Now of course we are talking about a watch, and like a car there are a lot of other factors. If when you are buying a car for the best gas mileage at the lowest cost and that's all you care about than Longines is your watch. If you are interested in a little less mpg or accuracy and want things like WR, chronographs, divers, etc. than there are options.


----------



## dicioccio

wbird said:


> The Exceed line has literally two models at about 700$, their slightly smaller at 38.5mm and 10spy.


Do you remember the model numbers of these 2 models ?


----------



## SlowRunner

VHP looks like a fine watch to me and I am tempted by the 43mm version myself but I have read one or two people criticise the bracelet / clasp arrangement on VHP models lacking any fine adjustment, making a precise bracelet fit impossible.

I suppose it depends on how snug a fit the wearer is looking for - but is adjustment by removing and adding whole links good enough? I am assuming that Longines don't supply half links.

Also would be interested to know how difficult battery change is on these models. I know they last a long time but I read that DIY or non-Longines battery change may run into problems re-setting the watch especially regarding the perpetual date settings. Maybe that is a model specific issue?


----------



## gaijin

SlowRunner said:


> VHP looks like a fine watch to me and I am tempted by the 43mm version myself but I have read one or two people criticise the bracelet / clasp arrangement on VHP models lacking any fine adjustment, making a precise bracelet fit impossible.
> 
> I suppose it depends on how snug a fit the wearer is looking for - but is adjustment by removing and adding whole links good enough? I am assuming that Longines don't supply half links.


The bracelet on the Conquest VHP comes with 5 removable full links and 2 removable half links - should be OK, no?










HTH


----------



## gangrel

dicioccio said:


> Do you remember the model numbers of these 2 models ?


On the Exceeds...the line is the AR4000. Specific model numbers: 4000 (bracelet, black dial), 4001, (blue croc strap and dial), 4002 (two tone). Can never know in advance which ones might be available.


----------



## wbird

gangrel said:


> On the Exceeds...the line is the AR4000. Specific model numbers: 4000 (bracelet, black dial), 4001, (blue croc strap and dial), 4002 (two tone). Can never know in advance which ones might be available.


Not sure if the 4000 is still part of their current line up, but the other two are definately there AR4001-01L, and the AR4002-17A. Both using the G530 movement. I have to correct my post, these are 37.5mm not 38.5mm. Citizen has them at a MSRP of closer to 800$ also.


----------



## SlowRunner

gaijin said:


> The bracelet on the Conquest VHP comes with 5 removable full links and 2 removable half links - should be OK, no?


Aha - I had not spotted the half links. Curious that the half links are machined flat on the side which is adjacent to the butterfly clasp unlike all the other full width links so I suppose OCD types may be offended by the lack of symmetry if they find they need to remove just one of them. Not exactly fine adjustment but better than I had appreciated - thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## M3tr5d

I posted about the decision between a Longines VHP and a Certina DS2 a couple weeks ago. 

I decided for the VHP and bought it. Over the time I had 3 different models from 3 different retailers and I must say that I am not that impressed with the finish.

The case is sharp on the most edges and I do not feel like the case is extremely well finished.

Furthermore I could not get my hands on a "new"model with a scratch-free bezel and I had 2 models which had some kind of dust under the glass of the dial.

I really loved the look of the white watch and wanted to like it, but after the third one I stopped trying.

I am now getting the Junghans Meister Mega, which is in about the same pricerange as the VHP. Also 3-motors, claimed +-8 seconds per year with RC turned off (without temperature control, but they can regulate it and seem to have put quite some thought into their regulation-method).

To top it off it also has 3 bidirectional motors, in contrast to the VHP has 6-jewels (vs none),perpetual calender even without RC (you can set this yourself in contrast to the VHP.

Then it has RC which can be disabled, a glas caseback on my version, two ticks per second, a hand-position system etc. etc.


----------



## kapahoo

I've owned a (blue) VHP for almost a.year now. Just a few thoughts regarding the finish..


I have not at all experienced the problems M3tr5d have. I like the finish and fit of the watch and I have had no strange dust or scratch problems..

However, I do not like the clasp. Now, I very much dislike all butterfly clasps. The whole idea of a butterfly clasp is a failiure as I see it. That being.said, under normal circumstances (i e not during warm summer days), it's actuallu fine. During the summer though, I used a perlon cause it was easier to put that on than add-remove a half-link every day....


Also - the accuracy is superb (about two seconds fast over the last 10 months).

And even though I like my VHP very much, I would definitely take a look at the Junghans before buying today. It is a strong competitor.

Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

M3tr5d said:


> Furthermore I could not get my hands on a "new"model with a scratch-free bezel and I had 2 models which had some kind of dust under the glass of the dial.


I'd not heard this before; care to elaborate?


----------



## M3tr5d

Me neither, the scratches were only more or less microscratches and were mostly on the polished bezel but nevertheless I found this to be unaccebtable for a new watch in this pricerange (as it was not one or two but many on each watch). I did not want to try this a 4th time.

As for the dust it just was on the dial, next to a index one one watch, on the other watch directly on a index.

The watch without dust on the dial was more badly dinged up.

I dont really know if it just scratches fast or what happened there, but I did not see that as a good sign. It seems to me that I am the first to mention this, maybe I just had bad luck or I am more sensitive in this regard than others.


----------



## tmathes

M3tr5d said:


> Me neither, the scratches were only more or less microscratches and were mostly on the polished bezel but nevertheless I found this to be unaccebtable for a new watch in this pricerange (as it was not one or two but many on each watch). I did not want to try this a 4th time.
> 
> As for the dust it just was on the dial, next to a index one one watch, on the other watch directly on a index.
> 
> The watch without dust on the dial was more badly dinged up.
> 
> I dont really know if it just scratches fast or what happened there, but I did not see that as a good sign. It seems to me that I am the first to mention this, maybe I just had bad luck or I am more sensitive in this regard than others.


I get it now. I thought you were referring to a product line change, the addition of a coating on the bezel to make it less scratch prone.


----------



## PJR

M3tr5d said:


> I am now getting the Junghans Meister Mega, which is in about the same pricerange as the VHP. Also 3-motors, claimed +-8 seconds per year with RC turned off (without temperature control, but they can regulate it and seem to have put quite some thought into their regulation-method).
> 
> To top it off it also has 3 bidirectional motors, in contrast to the VHP has 6-jewels (vs none),perpetual calender even without RC (you can set this yourself in contrast to the VHP.
> 
> Then it has RC which can be disabled, a glas caseback on my version, two ticks per second, a hand-position system etc. etc.


Thanks, I wasn't away of the Junghans Meister Mega. Very interesting looking watch. The radio-controlled isn't a deal breaker. Another watch I've considered although not quite in the same league is Casio Oceanus S100.

My interest in the VHP is to have a grab and go, high-quality watch that is on the dressier side that I can also use for travel.


----------



## GMT-man

PJR said:


> My interest in the VHP is to have a grab and go, high-quality watch that is on the dressier side that I can also use for travel.


The GMT version is coming out soon.


----------



## nycddancer

M3tr5d said:


> I posted about the decision between a Longines VHP and a Certina DS2 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I decided for the VHP and bought it. Over the time I had 3 different models from 3 different retailers and I must say that I am not that impressed with the finish.
> 
> The case is sharp on the most edges and I do not feel like the case is extremely well finished.
> 
> Furthermore I could not get my hands on a "new"model with a scratch-free bezel and I had 2 models which had some kind of dust under the glass of the dial.
> 
> I really loved the look of the white watch and wanted to like it, but after the third one I stopped trying.
> 
> I am now getting the Junghans Meister Mega, which is in about the same pricerange as the VHP. Also 3-motors, claimed +-8 seconds per year with RC turned off (without temperature control, but they can regulate it and seem to have put quite some thought into their regulation-method).
> 
> To top it off it also has 3 bidirectional motors, in contrast to the VHP has 6-jewels (vs none),perpetual calender even without RC (you can set this yourself in contrast to the VHP.
> 
> Then it has RC which can be disabled, a glas caseback on my version, two ticks per second, a hand-position system etc. etc.


I have my mega in the incubator now - hopefully will have some meaningful data to share with the forum on its temperature performance soon ish.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## M3tr5d

nycddancer said:


> I have my mega in the incubator now - hopefully will have some meaningful data to share with the forum on its temperature performance soon ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Oh that is very nice, when can we expect results? That sounds great.


----------



## nycddancer

M3tr5d said:


> Oh that is very nice, when can we expect results? That sounds great.


I'm planning to probably get the first set of measurements next weekend, and then maybe another month and change for the second set, probably at 23C. Assuming this forum is a civil enough place at that point I'll post them here - if not, since you're interested, I can certainly PM you the results.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## M3tr5d

nycddancer said:


> I'm planning to probably get the first set of measurements next weekend, and then maybe another month and change for the second set, probably at 23C. Assuming this forum is a civil enough place at that point I'll post them here - if not, since you're interested, I can certainly PM you the results.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


You are right, I am indeed interested in the results. For me either way ist okay, that would be very kind. Thank you in advance for the effort .


----------



## ladida

SlowRunner said:


> VHP looks like a fine watch to me and I am tempted by the 43mm version myself but I have read one or two people criticise the bracelet / clasp arrangement on VHP models lacking any fine adjustment, making a precise bracelet fit impossible.
> 
> I suppose it depends on how snug a fit the wearer is looking for - but is adjustment by removing and adding whole links good enough? I am assuming that Longines don't supply half links.
> 
> Also would be interested to know how difficult battery change is on these models. I know they last a long time but I read that DIY or non-Longines battery change may run into problems re-setting the watch especially regarding the perpetual date settings. Maybe that is a model specific issue?


Longines does have half-links, two come stock. I found it easy to find a good fit on mine (automatic, not VHP); comfy bracelet (but Oris' is better).


----------



## GMT-man

SlowRunner said:


> Also would be interested to know how difficult battery change is on these models. I know they last a long time but I read that DIY or non-Longines battery change may run into problems re-setting the watch especially regarding the perpetual date settings. Maybe that is a model specific issue?


End-of-battery warning turns on 6 months before the battery is totally empty. Even if the battery runs out or the battery is taken out (when changing it) the watch will keep the time running internally for quite a while so that the perpetual calendar stays true. So no worries on that front, they have actually put some thought in it...


----------



## M3tr5d

I think I read somewhere, that the perpetual calender keeps track for 24 hours after the battery was taken out (or is completely dead).

This issue can be easily avoided. Should it happen though you have to send it in to Longines for the reset of the perpetual calender.


----------



## JasonEdward

Actually I am wearing a Longines Conquest VHP in 41mm and I have a 1/2 link in addition to the standard full links so fit is not as big of an issues as some might want you to think.


----------



## Buschyfor3

General question for VHP owners: how is the quality of the rubber strap, and how adjustable is the clasp? 

I have the 41mm Blue VHP on my list for consideration, and I've scoured the interwebs for hands-on write-ups and reviews of that particular model, but one thing that never really gets touched upon is the adjustability of the rubber strap and the clasp (most reviews seem to focus solely on the stainless steel bracelet models).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaijin

Buschyfor3 said:


> General question for VHP owners: how is the quality of the rubber strap, and how adjustable is the clasp?
> 
> I have the 41mm Blue VHP on my list for consideration, and I've scoured the interwebs for hands-on write-ups and reviews of that particular model, but one thing that never really gets touched upon is the adjustability of the rubber strap and the clasp (most reviews seem to focus solely on the stainless steel bracelet models).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm confused. In the U.S., the Conquest VHP is not offered on a rubber strap - stainless steel bracelet models only in 41mm and 43mm.

Can you link to one with the rubber strap?

HTH


----------



## MarkieB

SlowRunner said:


> VHP looks like a fine watch to me and I am tempted by the 43mm version myself but I have read one or two people criticise the bracelet / clasp arrangement on VHP models lacking any fine adjustment, making a precise bracelet fit impossible.
> 
> I suppose it depends on how snug a fit the wearer is looking for - but is adjustment by removing and adding whole links good enough? I am assuming that Longines don't supply half links.
> 
> Also would be interested to know how difficult battery change is on these models. I know they last a long time but I read that DIY or non-Longines battery change may run into problems re-setting the watch especially regarding the perpetual date settings. Maybe that is a model specific issue?


It comes with 2 half links fitted so adjustment is OK


----------



## MarkieB

tomchicago said:


> Longines VHP is an outstanding bargain. I really don't think you can do better for the price. I wish they made a less sporty looking version. The water resistance rating is too low for me to consider it for a sport watch, yet too sporty looking for a dressier watch. The movement is outstanding, however, as is the finish. Second hand tick mark alignment is spot on, the perpetual calendar is sweet, and the shock protection is outstanding.


Longines states 50m is good for swimming and I have spent hours swimming, jumping in the pool, bathing and showering with no issues whatsoever


----------



## Buschyfor3

gaijin said:


> I'm confused. In the U.S., the Conquest VHP is not offered on a rubber strap - stainless steel bracelet models only in 41mm and 43mm.
> 
> Can you link to one with the rubber strap?
> 
> HTH


According to Longines' official U.S. e-shop, 41mm Conquest VHP, blue rubber strap currently in stock and available for sale (black dial/black rubber strap, silver dial/black rubber strap, and CF dial/black rubber strap available too)

https://shop.us.longines.com/watch-selector/conquest-v-h-p/l37164969-conquest-v-h-p-41mm-stainless-steel.html


----------



## gaijin

Buschyfor3 said:


> According to Longines' official U.S. e-shop, 41mm Conquest VHP, blue rubber strap currently in stock and available for sale (black dial/black rubber strap, silver dial/black rubber strap, and CF dial/black rubber strap available too)
> 
> https://shop.us.longines.com/watch-selector/conquest-v-h-p/l37164969-conquest-v-h-p-41mm-stainless-steel.html


Thanks for pointing that out. My confusion came from the fact that on this page (https://shop.us.longines.com/longines-collections/longines-collections-sport/longines-collections-sport-conquest.html ) that watch is listed as a "Conquest" not "Conquest VHP" and is separated from the VHP listings.

Sorry, can't help with the evaluation of that strap.


----------



## Buschyfor3

gaijin said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. My confusion came from the fact that on this page (https://shop.us.longines.com/longines-collections/longines-collections-sport/longines-collections-sport-conquest.html ) that watch is listed as a "Conquest" not "Conquest VHP" and is separated from the VHP listings.
> 
> Sorry, can't help with the evaluation of that strap.


No worries!


----------



## MissileExpert

This probably violates the forum rules, but there are HAQ models out there that utilize radio sync or GPS. Casio Oceanus comes to mind. My Citizen Signature Collection Courageous is an Eco-Drive dive watch, sapphire crystal, solid links with screw posts, and after 3 months its tracking at 7.3 spy accuracy.

Here's a Courageous:


----------



## ronalddheld

MissileExpert said:


> This probably violates the forum rules, but there are HAQ models out there that utilize radio sync or GPS. Casio Oceanus comes to mind. My Citizen Signature Collection Courageous is an Eco-Drive dive watch, sapphire crystal, solid links with screw posts, and after 3 months its tracking at 7.3 spy accuracy.
> 
> Here's a Courageous:
> View attachment 13917189


Morgenwerk uses GPS and has HAQ specs.
AW uses cellular/Bluetooth and is estimated to be several seconds/year of a Network.


----------



## gangrel

I have that Citizen Signature. It's by far the worst accuracy of all my quartz, IIRC.


----------



## SlowRunner

MissileExpert said:


> My Citizen Signature Collection Courageous is an Eco-Drive dive watch, sapphire crystal, solid links with screw posts, and after 3 months its tracking at 7.3 spy accuracy.


Nice watch but an accurate example of a non-HAQ quartz watch does not make it a HAQ watch... I think that Citizen model's spec is only +/-15 spm? If I have that correct, sounds like a typical non-thermocompensated quartz watch.


----------



## konax

Facing the same dilemma right now. Yes the Longines is over two times the price of the Certina and yes it's probably more accurate, but I tried them both and Certina has it's strong perks. The case is slimmer with its sides much nicer shaped (the one thing I really dislike about VHP is the unnecessarily thick case and bubbly round shape case side), indexes and hands have more lume material and it's 200m WR so you don't have to worry about getting in the water at all. You can also have it dressier in two tone or in titanium for ultra lightness. 
The blue on Certina is more vivid, shifting towards purple (blurple?) in tungsten light.
Both are butterfly clasps (which suck in general).
The two extra photos show the midcase difference, something I can't get over with the VHP.


----------



## SDor

PSA: The US Longines E-shop site has the 41mm VHP GMTs in stock.

I'm still on the fence about this watch. I'm not completely sold on the red dial highlights (especially the home/away icons) which, to my eye, sort of clash with the green lume. Also the case sides seem kind of sharp, and may dig into the wrist. Otherwise, I really like the look, the functionality (HAQ, GMT, second marker alignment, flash setting) and even the price is somewhat reasonable. Also undecided on 41 vs. 43. My wrist is easily big enough for the 43, but the 41 doesn't look bad and is definitely lighter - I'm not looking for a "look at me" watch.


----------



## GMT-man

Here is one contender, but at almost three times the price:









I was contemplating the VHP GMT, but this has cleaner lines (no extra markings on the dial) and is slightly smaller at 39mm. I am expecting the accuracy to be the same, several people have reported 0 sec accuracy after 3 months, I have not had mine long enough to notice any deviation yet (in a month). Grand Seiko promises +-10 SPY and I got about +4 SPY on my Longines VHP during the first year.

Naturally this Grand Seiko has all the GS superlatives what comes to case finishing etc, at a price. What I like in the Longines VHP is the white/silver dial (my only one) and the nifty high-tech features like jumping hour and sleep mode. So both get wrist time about equally.


----------



## konax

GMT-man said:


> Here is one contender, but at almost three times the price:
> 
> View attachment 13969125
> 
> 
> I was contemplating the VHP GMT, but this has cleaner lines (no extra markings on the dial) and is slightly smaller at 39mm. I am expecting the accuracy to be the same, several people have reported 0 sec accuracy after 3 months, I have not had mine long enough to notice any deviation yet (in a month). Grand Seiko promises +-10 SPY and I got about +4 SPY on my Longines VHP during the first year.
> 
> Naturally this Grand Seiko has all the GS superlatives what comes to case finishing etc, at a price. What I like in the Longines VHP is the white/silver dial (my only one) and the nifty high-tech features like jumping hour and sleep mode. So both get wrist time about equally.


Not really a contender, the GS wipes the floor with anything else proposed here  Personally I love it, very explorer-esque with much more sleeker design. Maybe someday.

As a follow up to my previous VHP vs Certina dilemma I bought the Longines lol.


----------



## silvercloud9

this is very thoughtful and thorough-- and a valuable opinion to add to the mix. thanks for sharing it.



M3tr5d said:


> I posted about the decision between a Longines VHP and a Certina DS2 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I decided for the VHP and bought it. Over the time I had 3 different models from 3 different retailers and I must say that I am not that impressed with the finish.
> 
> The case is sharp on the most edges and I do not feel like the case is extremely well finished.
> 
> Furthermore I could not get my hands on a "new"model with a scratch-free bezel and I had 2 models which had some kind of dust under the glass of the dial.
> 
> I really loved the look of the white watch and wanted to like it, but after the third one I stopped trying.
> 
> I am now getting the Junghans Meister Mega, which is in about the same pricerange as the VHP. Also 3-motors, claimed +-8 seconds per year with RC turned off (without temperature control, but they can regulate it and seem to have put quite some thought into their regulation-method).
> 
> To top it off it also has 3 bidirectional motors, in contrast to the VHP has 6-jewels (vs none),perpetual calender even without RC (you can set this yourself in contrast to the VHP.
> 
> Then it has RC which can be disabled, a glas caseback on my version, two ticks per second, a hand-position system etc. etc.


----------



## spedmonkey

konax said:


> Not really a contender, the GS wipes the floor with anything else proposed here  Personally I love it, very explorer-esque with much more sleeker design. Maybe someday.
> 
> As a follow up to my previous VHP vs Certina dilemma I bought the Longines lol.


Two weeks later, what are your thoughts?


----------



## konax

spedmonkey said:


> Two weeks later, what are your thoughts?


I wear it in rotation with other pieces so it might not be getting enough wrist time to form a decent opinion, but I'll try.
For a quartz, it's thick and heavy. You can definitely feel it on the wrist most of the time. I think most of that feel comes from the bracelet. Also the butterfly clasp sucks and just by sheer luck I managed to get a decent fit (on colder days when my wrist is smaller it's juuust a touch too loose). At least the bracelet feels really solid and provides a good, even balance.
I looked for a rubber strap with curved ends, since the Longines OEM costs a fortune (at least $150!!!) I tried an aftermarket one for Conquest/Hydroconquest, but it didn't fit. 
These were the bad things. The good ones are that it is still a really well made watch, nice finishing all over, great legibility and excellent lume. The smart crown is very clever and easy to use, although once set you won't probably need to touch it ever. 
I haven't measured the accuracy.


----------



## davidn

I've had the 43mm blue face VHP 3 hander now for a 15 months. Konax's summary is very similar to my thoughts. Its a beautiful watch hobbled by a poor bracelet. I'm waiting on a leather strap to replace the metal bracelet. This is my second watch, the first got sent back since accuracy was about 12 secs/year (gaining). To their credit Longines replaced with new watch although they said they "could not reproduce my findings". The replacement has not moved from being bang on time. The smart crown is wonderful especially if you travel to different time zones. Comparisons with the Citizens new 001 ultra accurate offering are a bit meaningless. The watches addressing different markets. Longines offer style, choice, colour , chronograph and GMT options at between 4 and 16 X lower cost. The Citizen looks staid in comparison although technically wonderful.


----------



## Real Artman

Just picked up mine last night! I didn't realize it had a perpetual calendar or a sleep mode. It's really cool.


----------



## davidn

davidn said:


> I've had the 43mm blue face VHP 3 hander now for a 15 months. Konax's summary is very similar to my thoughts. Its a beautiful watch hobbled by a poor bracelet. I'm waiting on a leather strap to replace the metal bracelet. This is my second watch, the first got sent back since accuracy was about 12 secs/year (gaining). To their credit Longines replaced with new watch although they said they "could not reproduce my findings". The replacement has not moved from being bang on time. The smart crown is wonderful especially if you travel to different time zones. Comparisons with the Citizens new 001 ultra accurate offering are a bit meaningless. The watches addressing different markets. Longines offer style, choice, colour , chronograph and GMT options at between 4 and 16 X lower cost. The Citizen looks staid in comparison although technically wonderful.


I have just swapped out the bracelet for a Barton bands crocodile leather band. The watch with leather strap now weighs about 93g, the removed bracelet was about 84g. I reckon somewhere between 90 and 100g is optimal for casual wear. Everyone will have their own view. More importantly its way more comfy than metal bracelet but having said that I'm not a bracelet guy..


----------



## Byggmester Bently

Old thread, but I try anyway. 
I have a new VHP GMT. 
Last night it did change from wintertime to summertime by itself  
How is this possible ? Is it because it has a perpetual calendar ?


----------



## konax

Byggmester Bently said:


> Old thread, but I try anyway.
> I have a new VHP GMT.
> Last night it did change from wintertime to summertime by itself
> How is this possible ? Is it because it has a perpetual calendar ?


Interesting, because mine (non GMT) didn't. Maybe that was a feature added later.


----------



## kapahoo

Byggmester Bently said:


> Old thread, but I try anyway.
> I have a new VHP GMT.
> Last night it did change from wintertime to summertime by itself
> How is this possible ? Is it because it has a perpetual calendar ?


Must have something to do with the app. You need location to set the right summer time.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Think Breitling Skyracer is the best choice if not considering GS


----------



## OutOfSpec

Is the current Longines VHP with the L288 movement the only HAQ watch currently produced with fly-by-wire technology?


----------



## GMT-man

My HAQs, GS 9F GMT and Longines Conquest V.H.P., with the clock to rule them all: GPS time receiver with 0.0002 second accuracy.









From https://www.tindie.com/products/nsayer/gps-clock/


----------



## DaveM

Byggmester Bently said:


> Old thread, but I try anyway.
> I have a new VHP GMT.
> Last night it did change from wintertime to summertime by itself
> How is this possible ? Is it because it has a perpetual calendar ?


Interesting.
It seems like a good idea to incorporate daylight-saving adjustment in the cell-phone download.
As well as the the perpetual calendar you need a user-interface to set your current time-zone.
It would be very messy to do this with the crown.
Daylight-saving is not mentioned in any manual that I could find, but I did find this post from Longines :-https://www.longines.com/watches/flashsetting/infos​I am surprised that they do not make a selling point of it !

I also found this quote from Longines in https://www.europastar.com/highlights/1004090410-longines-conquest-v-h-p-gmt-flash-setting.html
 "The Flash Setting function had been pencilled in since the start of the V.H.P. concept, but it was originally intended for our customer services. We thought we'd put a light sensor on the back of the watch so that the perpetual calendar could be reset after the battery was changed. But we realised it would be even better to bring this function out from behind the scenes, so that it could help our customers directly!"
Does this means that if you lose the date-setup of the GMT you can fix it yourself ? The non GMT would have to go back to Longines !

I think that the light-setting is a very good idea. It allows a fast reliable communication-link to the watch without a big cost or battery-life penalty.
They could use it to make the watch a lot more accuratePut a tray of (say) 100 watches on a tray in a thermal-cycling chamber
Run them through a thermal-cycle for (say) 24 hours.
During the cycle flash an 'atomic time' strobe-light so that all of the watches can measure their rate-deviation against their measured temperature
At the end of the test upload the error-data and use it to correct their rate and temperature-compensation curves,​Perhaps I should patent the idea !


----------



## OutOfSpec

A question for owners of the Longines VHP (2017-Present): does the seconds hand display noticeable backlash when stopping at the markers?


----------



## GMT-man

OutOfSpec said:


> A question for owners of the Longines VHP (2017-Present): does the seconds hand display noticeable backlash when stopping at the markers?


No. Longer answer: absolutely none.


----------



## OutOfSpec

GMT-man said:


> No. Longer answer: absolutely none.


Nice. I am getting really tempted by this watch. The L288 movement seems to be unique on the market right now.


----------



## dwalby

re: second hand backlash. Mine seems to have a tiny bit on one side of the dial, and none on the other. When I looked at the same watch at an AD, that one seemed to have zero backlash, but I may have just not been looking at it as closely in the store for a few minutes compared to having it on my wrist all day. I bought mine for $695 from Jomashop, and maybe it was a less than perfect copy to begin with, but I find it good enough for me to be totally happy with it.


----------



## gtuck

I see none. This is now my favorite watch leaving much more expensive ones on the shelf. I do wish I had bought the GMT model though. I will have owned it for a year later this summer. It only gains a tiny amount if left off the wrist. On the wrist, it keeps time week after week within a tenth of a second.


----------



## Real Artman

GMT-man said:


> No. Longer answer: absolutely none.


Mine does not have this issue either. After a year and half I still absolutely love my VHP.


----------



## KyleT87

Hi, I've owned a Longine V.H.P now for about 12 months. I have the white dial with red circles and a black rubber strap with clasp as seen in the link below. I must say I absolutely love it. The quality is superb, the dial looks stunning and I really like the clasp. It's my first "luxury" watch and so I was a little surprised when I realised I had to cut the rubber strap to size but it does fit really well. Lastly I was amazed at the perpetual calendar and the fact I could pull out the crown and leave the watch for days only for it to find the correct date and time as soon as the crown is pushed back in.








L3.716.4.76.9


Discover the Conquest V.H.P. L3.716.4.76.9 stainless steel watch for men combining timeless elegance and the watchmaking expertise of Longines




www.longines.com


----------



## GMT-man

KyleT87 said:


> I was amazed at the perpetual calendar and the fact I could pull out the crown and leave the watch for days only for it to find the correct date and time as soon as the crown is pushed back in.


That is because the V.H.P. is a "smart quartz" watch, with a separate time keeping unit (or computer) running all the time in the background, and individual motors running the seconds and minute/hour hands. If it really is a "watch" in the traditional sense is open to debate.

Totally different from a traditional "dumb quartz", where the mechanism is similar to a mechanical watch, just that the main spring driving the watch is replaced by a quartz controlled electric stepper motor.


----------



## sdiver68

After a couple of years of looking at the VHP I just purchased the Oceanus S100. Head-to-head the Casio is a strong competitor and won out for how it fits into my collection.

Yes I'm aware its accuracy is due to outside intervention. I'm OK with that because once that line between mechanical and computer controlled is crossed I'm not very concerned with how they go about their business. YMMV.


----------



## OutOfSpec

sdiver68 said:


> After a couple of years of looking at the VHP I just purchased the Oceanus S100. Head-to-head the Casio is a strong competitor and won out for how it fits into my collection.
> 
> Yes I'm aware its accuracy is due to outside intervention. I'm OK with that because once that line between mechanical and computer controlled is crossed I'm not very concerned with how they go about their business. YMMV.


Wish the S100 came in at 38mm.


----------



## sdiver68

OutOfSpec said:


> Wish the S100 came in at 38mm.


39.5...or 41 with crown guards...or 43 with crown. 46mm L2L. Titanium light.

My others are 36(maxi), 38, 39(x2) and 40(x4) and believe based on reviews it will wear like a 38-39.


----------



## OutOfSpec

sdiver68 said:


> 39.5...or 41 with crown guards...or 43 with crown. 46mm L2L. Titanium light.
> 
> My others are 36(maxi), 38, 39(x2) and 40(x4) and believe based on reviews it will wear like a 38-39.


That lug to lug makes it interesting. Hope you like it!


----------

